# Tail on Betta looks ragged/out lined with white



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

My co worker has a betta and it's tail looks like it is ragged and outlined in white.

What van we add to make his tail grow to look normal.
thanks,
Nina


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

how do you know there is anything wrong with the tail? Any redness or bits that have fallen off. How is his general health?
I have one betta that has a colored tail but it is white around the edges with lots of curly bits. this is his normal look. 
Mousey


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

It's not long and flowing looks like it was cut along time ago could be scare tissue


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

Add some melafix and some aquarium salt...im not sure how much but read the label.

Edited to say...sorry i just noticed you said it looked like an old wound. I would think to just leave it and it will grow back with time.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Do not use salt. Change his water and add melafix. Repeat every 3 days.


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

Simpte..can you not use salt to heal betta wounds?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You can, as salt is an irritant causing the fish to produce more slime coat. Its also an effective med for treating ich. Using it too often reduces its effect. Only use it when you need to. In this case its not needed and can be saved for when you really need to use it. Clean water is the best treatment for finrot.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

Hmm I guess she needs to clean it more offten then, Her tank tends to get algee really bad and I think that she is not cleaning it well.


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

In addition to what others said, If you think that it doesnt look like a disease or injury from a fight, you may think of a normal phenomenon to bettas called "blowing a tail". With that big of a tail, bettas usually end up tearing them (maybe its too heavy for them...lol!) . It is very common to halfmoons. Some of them goes back to their original tail but others remain to be in a torn appearance. Just make sure youve got a good water quality.


----------

